
Why Sons Hold Marriages Together - ishener
https://www.1843magazine.com/features/its-a-boy-thing
======
marcusgarvey
>"I don’t know how to make a little girl happy the way I fundamentally know
how to make a boy happy, so I worry I’m going to somehow screw that up.”

I hate that so many fathers who think raising a daughter is some kind of
minefield, while raising a son is somehow so straightforward. It may come from
a well-intentioned place but it seems so misguided and it feeds into a lot of
the dysfunction between the genders.

